# Art Brand designs not sticking.



## Stan Dodson (Jan 14, 2011)

I have bought several Art Brand designs over the last five years and continually have problems making them stick on anything. I mostly print on 100 preshrunk cotton tees. I go exactly by their instructions. I have even pre-pressed, increased temps by 5-10-15 degrees and even extended time. Still problems making them stick. I have no problems with anything from Proworld. Anyone having the same problem?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Nope. I have some Art brand prints that have been sitting here for a couple of years and I can pull one out and press to a shirt with no problems.

What does Art Brand say ?


----------



## Stan Dodson (Jan 14, 2011)

Judy with Art Brands is a little stumped. I am also. There should be NO issue printing on 100% cotton. I use the Hanes tagless and have no problems with any designs other than Art Brands. Not screen printed designs but the ones that feel a bit like thin rubber. I know they are very sensitive to heat and moisture as far as I can tell. But, I have recently had their screen prints not stick in the same place on each design.


----------



## tommcana (Mar 24, 2015)

Design is stick it try using hand machine.


----------



## Stan Dodson (Jan 14, 2011)

What?? I don't seem to understand what you are saying.


----------



## tommcana (Mar 24, 2015)

Screen printing design is stick it. you can see the videos and show how to use material on screen printing.


----------

